# Crested Butte, Co



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

just saw my school is organizing a trip to crested butt in January. Wondering if anyone have any reviews on Crested Butte? Anything good/bad?

Its 5 nights condo lodging with 4 days lift ticket and the bus ride out for 650. Dont know if its worth the trip or....i shud plan to go somewhere else with few of my buddies.
________
xVERONAx live


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

The mountain is super legit. Really good riding and great snow in that region. You should have a good time with a large trip out there. Only downfall of the area is that the locals are a bunch of haters if you aren't from there. Probably the worst case of stuck up locals I have ever encountered. But, if you have a good sized crew I am sure nightlife won't be an issue for you.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Great mountain for sure. One of the best if not the best in the state. The town can be a little bipolar as mentioned. I've seen the locals attitude once, and many other times no problems. It seems to really show if you are having a better time then they are, or if you are hooking up with one of the local gals. Overall, not much of a problem but as with anywhere, there are some jerks. I think it can just show up there easily because it is a small place with limited options in town. I doubt that you being in a group will have any problems what so ever.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

ive been looking at the trail map for crested butte.

are the non black runs generally pretty long?
i read on the site that the longest run is 2.6 mile from the peak. But it seems all the trails near the peak are gnarly double black runs. From what i read on the other threads about Crested Butte, the double black runs are brown runs where u shit ur pants so im kinda worried. I dont think im able to handle a CO standard double black run =/

So i guess im trying to figure out if there are plenty long blue/green runs or not so steep blacks for a not so advance rider like me. Also are they wide trails? trees runs? any info or tips about the mountain wud be nice since i cant really find any proper review anywher.
________
condo Pattaya sale


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are plenty of blue runs and they'll be plenty long for you. The North (east-west? ) side of the mountain is all blue runs that are well over a thousand vertical. They are not the longest runs but long enough. The chair there makes it easy to lap 'em too. I really don't know why everyone gets hung up on top to bottom runs. No one goes to any resort to lap it top to bottom. It's what's found around the mountain that makes it special. You'll find plenty to do. Also, give the double blacks a try. Stay off of the cliff zones because most of them end with mandatory airs of 20 ft or bigger. Otherwise, you might find you like them. Try the runs down the Banana peel and the North Face. Especially if it's a powder day. Those shouldn't kill you and give you and idea if you want to try something harder like Phoenix bowl.


----------



## unfmoose (Jun 23, 2009)

CB is awesome, and like stated, don't worry about how long the runs are. They are plenty long enough and lift lines won't be an issue so you will be getting on the lift about as quick as you can get the the line. Tons of awesome terrain there. Have fun!


----------

